# Dudas: puerto paralelo para controlar 120 V



## RonErazo (May 5, 2009)

Pues estoy haciendo un pequeño proyecto con el cual puedo activar un dispositivo de 120V usando el puerto paralelo, y pense usar un rele para realizar esto. Tengo unas cuantas preguntas:

Esta bien utilizar un optoacoplador para proteger al puerto, o existe una manera mejor?

Estoy usando un rele de 12V porque tengo uno tirado por ahi que nunca utilice y esta bueno todavia, estaria bien utilizar uno de menor voltaje?

Que otros metodos existen para controlar dispositivos de 120V? Podria usar un triac o algo así?

Gracias por su tiempo


----------



## mockba (May 6, 2009)

Hola, la forma en que lo estas haciéndo es correcta... te va a funcionar. Si te interesa hacerlo con switcheo de estado sólido utilizando triacs (_en lo personal así lo hago yo_) también es una buena forma, sólo que el tipo de optoacoplador es distinto, utilizo el optotriac MOC3031 que ya trae incorporado in circuito de detección de cruce por cero necesario para efectuar el disparo del TRIAC de potencia. Yo siempre he utilizado el circuito de aplicación típica que viene en los datasheets del optotriac MOC3031 y me funciona bien. Baja el datasheet desde http://www.fairchildsemi.com/pf/MO/MOC3031-M.html en formato .pdf y en la página 6 viene el circuito típico que te menciono para 115vca y 220vca.

Como se ve en el diagrama, para complementar el circuito y manejar la carga propiamente necesitas un triac de potencia conectado al optotriac. Yo en lo personal utilizo en BTA24, cuyo datasheet pueden encontrar en http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/B/T/A/2/BTA24-600BW.shtml

Espero ser de ayuda.


----------



## MONSTERFIREGT (Jul 26, 2009)

Amigos Soy nuevo en el foro!
Y yo tambien estube trabajando un proyecto como el de RonErazo
pero tengo un problema
ya que al encender los 6 circuitos!
Solo encienden 3
y el voltaje que le llega del puerto es 4 voltios pero
no funciona!
Todos los rele los alimento de la misma fuente (12v) !
Si me pudieran ayudar!
Les agradecere!


----------



## MONSTERFIREGT (Nov 2, 2009)

Muy buen tema...
Tenia un error en la conexion....
el circuito funciono muy bien con 120voltios...
La interfaz la trabaje en VisualBasic
y funciono muy bien...
Gracias

La proxima semana subo las imagenes...
de todo el proyecto...


----------



## MONSTERFIREGT (Nov 6, 2009)

El opto que utilize fue
el 4N35 y un Relé de 12 voltios a 120v


----------

